# [Politik] Union fordert Integrationswillen, ein Kommentar..



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2010)

Mit Sarazin fing alles an, plötzlich fingen alle an darüber zu diskutieren, ob der Mann zum Teil Recht hat. Nun scheinen auch alle Politiker an kein Blatt mehr vor dem Mund zu nehmen und den Migranten auf ein Maß zu degradieren das mir Angst macht. Lokalpolitiker wie Hr. Seehofer popolieren und meinen Multikulti sei tod. Selbst Frau Merkel springt in den Graben und verschanzt sich. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist Multikulti immer noch da. Nur wird die Angst vor Islam und dem Abendland in Frust über die eigene politsche Mistkarre umgemünzt. Die Mitte der Gesellschaft bestätigt dies sogar nach einer Umfrage. Jetzt denken Politiker wir können das gleich mal nutzen. Ich warne davor die neue Rechtemitte zu gründen um damit noch Parteien wie NPD Gesellschaftsfähig zu machen. Aber man sieht an den Umfragen, dass Deutschland nicht mehr Konservative braucht, die Union wird abgestraft werden und ich hoffe das Rechtspopolismus ganz schnell aus den Köpfen der Mitte verschwindet, sonst haben wir ein Problem

Anmerkung: Ich fahre gern nach Kreuzberg und habe kein Problem dort zu arbeiten. Für mich gehört sowas wie Chinatown in NY eben auch dazu wie Kreuzberg zu Berlin.

Quelle:
ntv: "Multikulti ist tot": Union fordert Integrationswillen - n-tv.de
deutschlandwoche: SPD-Stiftung nach Studie: Deutschland dreht nach rechts – Kanzlerin Merkel hoch gefährdet : Deutschlandwoche


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2010)

MultiKulti ist nicht tot, aber liegt im sterben.

Ich bin da aber sehr konservativ eingestellt und sage: Wer sich nicht integrieren möchte, der hat hier auch nichts verloren. Wir heißen schließlich nicht "Mutter-Theresa-Land" und sollen Hinz und Kunz aufnehmen.

Wenn ich persönlich schon auswandern will oder mir ein Land aussuche, dann setzte ich mich hin und lerne die Sprache und die Kultur. Punkt. 

Wenn diese Möglichkeit nicht gegeben ist, dann versuche ich wenigstens mich in dem Land dann anzupassen.

Probleme, wie du es sagst, haben wir nur, weil von beiden Seiten keine Akzeptanz kommt. Ich diskutiere nicht mit Leuten, die mir von vornherein schon negativ eingestellt sind und nichts annehmen. Von daher sollten wir immer offen drauf zugehen, egal welche Erfahrung wir gemacht haben, nur leider verstehen das die meisten überhaupt nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

Sarrazin hat nicht nur teilweise recht, er HAT recht. Und wir wissen das alle, nur leider sind die meisten heute schon so weit runtergedrückt von den medien und der kultur, dass sie sich es nicht mal getrauen das öffentlich kund zu geben. Das ist schlimm, und es muss unbedingt was dagegen getan werden. Sonst sind es bald nicht mehr die "Immigranten" , die sich uns anpassen, sondern WIR, die sich den "Immigranten" anpassen. Und so weit darf es absolut nicht kommen


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hört euch mal diesen Kommentar an: radioeins - Die Mitte in der Krise
Ich unterschreibe Herr Jörges seinen Kommentar zu 100 %!
Mir ist ebenfalls übel, wenn ich lesen muss was ihr schreibt. Sich so aus dem Fenster zu lehnen und jeden Ausländer und Migranten zu degradieren und über einen Kamm zu scheren geht nicht.


----------



## moe (16. Oktober 2010)

ganz unrecht haben die politiker aber nicht. da bin ich der gleichen auffassung wie malkav: wer sich nicht integrieren will (wenigstens teilweise), hat hier absolut nicht verloren.

ich finde es auch völlig inakzeptabel, dass wir in deutschland keine einwanderungstests machen, obwohl viele andere länder das auch machen. zumindest einigermaßen gute deutschkenntnisse muss man verlangen können. sonst passiert nämlich genau das, was man sich jeden tag auf rtl und co. ansehen kann: dann entstehen ausländerviertel und "ghettos", die menschen dort können kein deutsch, den kindern wird kein deutsch beigebracht (wie denn auch), es gibt haufenweise arbeitslose und der filialgeneration wird es dann auch nicht besser gehen. wir sind hier kein asylland für auswanderer oder vertriebene. wer hier her kommt, der muss sich zwangsläufig auch mit der kultur der einheimischen auseinandersetzen. 
wie will man in einem land fuß fassen, wenn man nicht mal die sprache spricht? das ist doch nicht sinn der sache. ein gewisser integrationswille muss einfach voraussetzung für immigration sein.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. Oktober 2010)

Sarrazin hat die Nazi-Latte (unfreiwillig) mit ein paar seiner Äußerungen sehr hoch gelegt. Somit ist quasi alles, was unter diesen Äußerungen bleibt nicht mehr wirklich ein Tabu in Deutschland. Man muss nur vorher Sarrazin (teilweise) ablehnen und darf dann sagen, was man denkt. Vor Jahren hat Trittin Laurenz Meyer einen Skinhead genannt, nur weil der stolz ist, Deutscher zu sein. Sowas gäbe es heute wohl nicht mehr. 

@"NPD gesellschaftsfähig machen":
Es geht nicht um die NPD, eine Partei mit Nazis als Mitglieder und Unterstützer wird in Deutschland nicht mehr so schnell gesellschaftsfähig werden. Was passieren kann, ist das Entstehen einer demokratischen Partei rechts von der Union, Seehofer will das wohl im Moment verhindern. Sein Problem ist, dass die CSU an die CDU bzw. FDP gekettet ist, d.h. seine Forderungen dürften zu 90% nicht umgesetzt werden. Wer nur redet und nichts tut, kann auf lange Sicht aber keine "Rechtspartei" (analog zur Linkspartei) verhindern. Dazu kommt, dass Seehofer ziemlich brachial an die Sache geht und nicht differenziert, wenn er einen Zuwanderungsstopp für einen bestimmten Kulturkreis fordert, wo es nichts zu stoppen gibt... Es geht nicht um Zuwanderung, die ist nämlich ziemlich gering (zumindest in Bezug auf die Türkei), es geht um die Integration der schon hier lebenden Ausländer/Migranten... Seehofer hat mit dieser Äußerung nichts lösungsorientertes zur Diskussion beigetragen...

Ich sehe keine Hetze auf breiter Front und die Politik hat noch gar nichts "ausländerfeindliches" umgesetzt, es wird ab jetzt nur mit offenem Visier diskutiert. Die Nazikeule ist halt mit der Zeit ziemlich morsch geworden, sie wurde zu oft zu schnell eingesetzt. Offene Diskussionen sind okay. Hätte man früher nicht soviele Tabus gehabt, wäre das Thema vielleicht nicht so hochgekocht wie es jetzt passiert. Ich glaube, die Stimmung in der Bevölkerung ist auch nicht wirklich schlimmer geworden, sondern es trauen sich jetzt einfach mehr Menschen, ihre Meinung zu äußern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich bin da aber sehr konservativ eingestellt und sage: Wer sich nicht integrieren möchte, der hat hier auch nichts verloren. Wir heißen schließlich nicht "Mutter-Theresa-Land" und sollen Hinz und Kunz aufnehmen.



Wir hießen mal
"kommt her und bringt die Wirtschaft an die Weltspitze Land".
Man sollte vielleicht so fair sein und den Leuten (und ihren Nachkommen), um die man sich 30-40-50 keinen Dreck gekümmert hat, etwas mehr als 5-10 Jahre Zeit lassen, um aus eigener Kraft Anforderungen nachzukommen, die andere Leute plötzlich an sie stellen, ehe man ihnen das Leben ruiniert.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Sarrazin hat nicht nur teilweise recht, er HAT recht. Und wir wissen das alle, nur leider sind die meisten heute schon so weit runtergedrückt von den medien und der kultur, dass sie sich es nicht mal getrauen das öffentlich kund zu geben.



Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass IHR (Leute, die glauben, dass Sarrazin recht hat und dass die Medien alles und jeden in Deutschland dazu bringen, dies gegen den eigenen Willen zu leugnen) nicht die einzigen in diesem Land seit. Und imho sollten EURE Forderungen auch nicht der Maßstab sein, ob etwas getan werden "muss". Aber das zeigt in einer Demokratie dann die Wahl, ob "imho" da auf eine Mehrheit stößt oder nicht.



Wenn es denn noch lange eine Demokratie ist...
Mehr als jeder Zehnte sehnt sich nach einem "Führer", der "Deutschland zum Wohle aller mit harter Hand regiert" und hält eine Diktatur für "die bessere Staatsform".

Hallo?
Da soll noch mal einer kommen und behaupten, dass dieser Gesellschaft keine Gefahr von rechts droht. Das ist nicht mehr "rechtskonservativ", das ist ausdrücklich Demokratiefeindlich.

Drangsalierung religiöser Minderheiten und Entzug von Grundrechten dieser:
_"Für Muslime in Deutschland sollte die Religionsausübung erheblich eingeschränkt werden" schlossen sich 58,4 Prozent der Bevölkerung an - in Ostdeutschland sogar 75,7 Prozent."_

Vorurteile und Hass gegenüber nicht-Deutschen
_"Mehr als 30 Prozent der Bevölkerung stimmen laut Studie der Einschätzung zu: "Ausländer kommen, um den Sozialstaat auszunutzen.""_

und Angst vor ihnen
_"durch "die vielen Ausländer" werde Deutschland "in einem gefährlichen Maß überfremdet"."_

Beschränkung sozialer Maßnahmen auf die eigene Nationalität (wort-wörtlich die Definition von "Nationalsozialismus")
_"Ein ebenso großer Anteil meint, bei knappen Arbeitsplätzen "sollte man Ausländer wieder in ihre Heimat schicken""_

völkischer Idealismus
_"Gut jeder Vierte wünscht sich laut der Umfrage eine "starke Partei", die die "Volksgemeinschaft insgesamt verkörpert""_

Und das ganze wärend einer ausgehenden Wirtschaftskrise.

Ich will nicht die Nazikeule rausholen, sondern muss (sehr zu meinem eigenen Schrecken) feststellen:
Das letzte mal brauchte Deutschland 10 Jahre, um aus einer quasi identischen Stimmung einen Weltkrieg zu machen.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2010)

Ech schlimm was hier zur Zeit in Deutschland vor sich geht...von dem Wort toleranz haben wohl die wenigsten mal etwas gehört.


----------



## MomentInTime (16. Oktober 2010)

Wir müssen endlich aufhören, "Rassen" zu sehen. Ich sag' das ganz bewusst, denn die Art und Weise, wie wir unseren Mitmenschen begegnen rechtfertigt dies vollständig. Es heißt immer der Türke, der Araber, etc. - scheißt auf Nationalität, scheißt auf ethnische Hintergründe; niemand hat sie sich ausgesucht, niemand ist von seiner Herkunft grundsätzlich derartig menschlich bis ins Mark geprägt, dass es diesen Blickwinkel rechtfertigt.
Ist jemand mit türkischem Migrationshintergrund, der hier in Deutschland geboren ist, perfekt und selbstverständlich Deutsch spricht, und nichts anderes als die Deutsche Kultur kennt, ein Deutscher ? Ja oder Nein ?
Ich sage: Ja, verdammte *******, was denn sonst !?

Was ist das für eine kranke Welt, in der jemand Fremdes, der einen  kennen lernen will, auf einen zukommt und zu aller erst "woher kommst du  ?" fragt, als wenn die Herkunft etwas Wesentliches über den Menschen  aussagt und als wenn man nicht Deutscher sein kann, nur weil man nicht  blond und blauäugig ist ? (Und jetzt kommt der Witz in Tüten: Solche Leute akzeptieren es nicht, wenn man die Wahrheit sagt und "Deutscher" antwortet und lassen i.d.R. nicht locker und bohren kreuzverhör-artig so lange mit ihren Fragen weiter herum, bis als Antwort endlich ihr Vorurteil halbwegs bestätigt ist, indem man antwortet "mein Oper väterlicherseits kommt aus der Türkei")

Seht den Menschen, nicht die Hautfarbe. Nicht nur auf dem ersten, auch auf den zweiten, und dritten Blick.

Wenn man auch derartig mit dem Thema Migration umgeht, eröffnen sich ganz andere Möglichkeiten für den Ausgang von Migration... wahrscheinlich sogar nur dann. Die Menschen fühlen sich nicht als solche respektiert, und das führt zu Abwehrhaltung. Durch diese Reaktion und Gegenreaktion rückt das Ziel Migration in weite Ferne.
Wieso soll sich jemand integrieren, der egal wie natürlich er sich in die Gesellschaft integriert, immer nur "der Türke" bleibt und von anderen als solcher gesehen und verurteilt wird ?
Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund verlangen keine Extra-Würstchen, sondern lediglich sensibilisierte Anerkennung ihrer charakterlichen Identität.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass IHR (Leute, die glauben, dass Sarrazin recht hat und dass die Medien alles und jeden in Deutschland dazu bringen, dies gegen den eigenen Willen zu leugnen) nicht die einzigen in diesem Land seit. Und imho sollten EURE Forderungen auch nicht der Maßstab sein, ob etwas getan werden "muss". Aber das zeigt in einer Demokratie dann die Wahl, ob "imho" da auf eine Mehrheit stößt oder nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Diktatur KANN für ein Volk gut sein. Es kommt halt wie bei JEDER Regierungsform darauf an, wer in ihr das sagen hat.

Liechtenstein ist z.B. auch  ein Staat, in dem nicht mehrere haufen von streithähnen und angeblich hochstudierten leuten was zu sagen haben, und trotzdem geht es dem volk sehr gut 

Ach ja, und was meinst du mit  "IHR (Leute, die glauben, dass Sarrazin recht hat und dass die Medien  alles und jeden in Deutschland dazu bringen, dies gegen den eigenen  Willen zu leugnen)" für Leute? Sind WIR, diejenigen die ihre meinung und deren vieler anderer Leute, offen sagen und uns nicht dahinter verstecken, jetzt schon eine eigene Volksgruppe? Wenn du das so siehst, solltest du dir mal gedanken machen, über deine tolle demokratie und deren "Meinungsfreiheit"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Eine Diktatur KANN für ein Volk gut sein. Es kommt halt wie bei JEDER Regierungsform darauf an, wer in ihr das sagen hat.



Eben. Und die Geschichte hat gezeigt, dass die Chancen dafür, eine komplette Niete an der Macht zu haben, in einer Diktatur außerordentlich hoch sind.
In einer Demokratie müssen die Herrschenden zumindest noch in der Lage sein, ihre Politik gut aussehen zu lassen. Je nach Mündigkeit der Bürger ist das zwar über kurze Distanz manchmal erschreckend einfach, aber zumindest über längere Sicht kommt es irgendwann zum Regierungswechsel. In einer Diktatur dagegen gibt es gar keinen Kontrollmechanismus über Regierungsqualität mehr. Ein Diktator kann solange machen was er will und der Mehrheit soviel schaden, wie er will (und historisch wollten das viele Diktatoren sehr stark) und seine Herrschaft wird trotzdem erst mit dem System enden (je nach Qualität der Außenpolitik in Form von Eroberung oder Putsch/Revolution im eigenen Land).
Selbst Monarchien sind erfolgreicher. Da kann der Herrscher zwar auch machen, was er will, aber er wird i.d.R. von Geburt an auf den Job vorbereitet.



> Liechtenstein ist z.B. auch  ein Staat, in dem nicht mehrere haufen von streithähnen und angeblich hochstudierten leuten was zu sagen haben, und trotzdem geht es dem volk sehr gut



Liechtenstein hat ein Parlament und Elemente der direkten Demokratie 

Wenn du ein Beispiel für absolute Herrscher willst, dann hast du derzeit die Auswahl zwischen Kim Yong, Gaddafi, Castro, Lukaschenko und Ratzinger.
Ich bin gespannt, wie du anhand derer Staaten die Vorzüge der Diktatur gegenüber einer Demokratie am Beispiel der BRD erklärst.

(Insbesondere anhand des ersteren. Denn Gaddafi und Castro lassen sich zwar nicht das letzte Wort aus der Hand nehmen, die praktische Regierung übernimmt aber ein ausgewähltes Parlament -> oligarchische Züge, keine Führerfigur. Ähnliches dürfte für Ratzinger gelten, der zudem von Leuten erwählt wurde, die sich in gewissem Umfange vor dem "Volk" rechtfertigen müssen)



> Ach ja, und was meinst du mit  "IHR (Leute, die glauben, dass Sarrazin recht hat und dass die Medien  alles und jeden in Deutschland dazu bringen, dies gegen den eigenen  Willen zu leugnen)" für Leute? Sind WIR, diejenigen die ihre meinung und deren vieler anderer Leute, offen sagen und uns nicht dahinter verstecken, jetzt schon eine eigene Volksgruppe? Wenn du das so siehst, solltest du dir mal gedanken machen, über deine tolle demokratie und deren "Meinungsfreiheit"



Damit ich daraufhin, dass ich nicht zu dem gehöre, was du als "WIR" definierst.
Was genau sich hinter dieser umfassenden Bezeichnung verbirgt, hast du bislang nicht verraten. Einzige Hinweise sind:
- "WIR" glauben, dass Sarrazin recht hat
- "WIR" glauben, dass "die meisten" (eine Bezeichung, die im Rahmen der hier gebräuchlichen deutschen Sprache entweder die Mehrheit der deutschen Bevölkerung oder die Mehrhheit der Weltbevölkerung meint) von den Medien "runtergedrückt" (whatever.?) sind, dass sie ihre Gedanken nicht öffentlich kund tun, wo bei
- "WIR" glauben, dass diese Gedanken ebenfalls daraufhinauslaufen, dass "Sarrazin recht hat"
- "WIR" sagen außerdem ihre Meinung offen und
- "WIR" glauben, dass andere Leute die gleiche Meinung haben
(letzten beide Punkte neu seit deinem letzten Post, letzter Punkt dabei nur eien Verallgemeinerung von 1-3)

Für mich ergibt das noch kein abschließendes Bild davon, wer "WIR" sind. Ich weiß nur, dass ich weder der Meinung bin, dass Sarrazin allgemein recht hat, noch der Meinung, dass die Mehrheit der deutschen/Welt-Bevölkerung wegen den Medien ihre Meinung nicht sagt. Demnach gehöre ich nicht zu diesen omniösen "WIR". (die sich imho übrigens mal ne Bezeichnung überlegen könnten, die nicht so leicht mit dem deutschen Ausdruck "wir" zu verwechseln ist)


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2010)

Was micht ärgert: Sobald man eine konservative, fast patriotische Ansicht hat, kommt wieder das Totschlagargument "Ach, der denkt wie ein Nazi". 

Und genau DAS ist der Fehler. Wir verbieten uns unseren eigenen Mund. Ich bin weder verklemmt, noch weltfremd, noch intolerant  Jedem das seine und Toleranz. Aber ich halte es da: "Wie es in den Wald reinschallt, schallt es raus". Heißt für mich: wenn jemand nicht diskutieren möchte oder sich komplett entzieht, strenge ich mich erst gar nicht an da was zu konstruieren.

Gut, einige Politiker wie Seehofer schießen im Moment gnadenlos über das Ziel hinaus und ich begrüße es sehr, das türkischstämmige Politiker befürworten und anprangern, das viele "Landsleute" einfach zu faul waren oder sich nicht engagiert haben, sich zu integrieren. 

Ich persönlich kenne viele aus meinem Freundeskreis, denen das prima gelungen ist, auch wenn davon ein paar aus schwierigen Verhältnissen kamen (Kriegsflüchtling und Vollwaise, religiös Verfolgter).


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2010)

ich zitiere mich selbst um dir eine Antwort zu geben, höre dir einfach an was der Mann zu sagen hat...und er hat recht..



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hört euch mal diesen Kommentar an: radioeins - Die Mitte in der Krise
> Ich unterschreibe Herr Jörges seinen Kommentar zu 100 %!
> Mir ist ebenfalls übel, wenn ich lesen muss was ihr schreibt. Sich so aus dem Fenster zu lehnen und jeden Ausländer und Migranten zu degradieren und über einen Kamm zu scheren geht nicht.


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Oktober 2010)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ech schlimm was hier zur Zeit in Deutschland vor sich geht...von dem Wort toleranz haben wohl die wenigsten mal etwas gehört.


Toleranz? Nee, sorry. Ich kann respektieren ja sogar akzeptieren. Aber ich muss bei weitem nicht alles tolerieren. Das ist der kleine feine Unterschied.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Wenn man auch derartig mit dem Thema Migration umgeht, eröffnen sich ganz andere Möglichkeiten für den Ausgang von Migration... wahrscheinlich sogar nur dann. Die Menschen fühlen sich nicht als solche respektiert, und das führt zu Abwehrhaltung. Durch diese Reaktion und Gegenreaktion rückt das Ziel Migration in weite Ferne.
> Wieso soll sich jemand integrieren, der egal wie natürlich er sich in die Gesellschaft integriert, immer nur "der Türke" bleibt und von anderen als solcher gesehen und verurteilt wird ?
> Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund verlangen keine Extra-Würstchen, sondern lediglich sensibilisierte Anerkennung ihrer charakterlichen Identität.


 
Zum integrieren gehört auch, das man geltendes Recht und die Kultur des Gastgeberlandes toleriert, d.H. geltendes Recht der Wahlheimat geht grundsätzlich über Kultur der eigenen Heimat. Ich kann ja auch nicht in Dubai nackt am Strand liegen, weil es in Deutschland teilweise erlaubt ist. Oder lasst mal eure Frau/Freundin in Dubai "Schulterfrei" tragen. Da wird man "freundlich" zu einem "unbelebten" Platz/Strasse gebeten, wo man erklärt bekommt, dass in Dubai die Frauen ihre Schultern zu bedecken haben. Ja hallo... wo ist da die persönliche Entscheidungsfreiheit. Gehts noch. Ich bin deutscher und habe meine Rechte. 
Ja, aber eben nur in Deutschland. Im Ausland habe ich mich an die Sitten und Gebräuche des Gastgeberlandes zu halten. Und genau dies verlange ich auch von denen, die hier migrieren wollen oder eben nur Urlaub machen. Und Integration geht nur ganz oder gar nicht. Wem es nicht passt, tjo.. die Ausreisetür ist nie verschlossen.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

solange ich mich von türken und dergleichen noch als "Scheiss deutscher" betiteln lassen muss, verspüre ich keinen drang zu einem Türke "deutscher" sagen zu müssen  den einwanderern geht es hier VIEL zu gut, aber das merken die gar nicht mehr und halten alles für selbstverständlich. deshalb führen sie sich so auf wie sie sich zur zeit aufführen. Es sollte endlich mal wieder jemand zeigen, dass das hier nicht alles so selbstverständlich ist!


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2010)

Du willst doch auch das andere Menschen tolerieren was du machst oder?
Die persönliche Freiheit hört da auf wo sie die Freiheit eines anderen einschränkt.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. Oktober 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich selbst um dir eine Antwort zu  geben, höre dir einfach an was der Mann zu sagen hat...und er hat  recht..



Die Mehrheit stimmt dem zu: "Für Muslime in Deutschland sollte die Religionsausübung erheblich eingeschränkt werden." Darüber regt sich der Jörges besonders auf.

Aber es wird ja gar nicht gefragt, was mit der Einschränkung der Religionsausübung gemeint ist... Wenn die damit meinen, dass der Muezzin nicht rufen soll, dann stimme ich dem zu. Wenn damit die Scharia abgelehnt wird, dann stimme ich dem zu. Schächten, Burka, Kopftuch, etc. sind auch Themen. Es muss doch erst mal gefragt werden, was damit genau gemeint ist. Vielleicht würde die von der Mehrheit gemeinte "Einschränkung" kaum Moslems in Deutschland betreffen. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht.

Anstatt gleich von Islamfeindlichkeit zu reden und von den Medien ein Stillschweigen über das Thema zu fordern, sollte lieber genau darüber geredet werden. Deckel drauf und abwarten, was passiert, bringt wirklich nichts. Das letzte Mal als das gemacht wurde, hat Sarrazin den Deckel wieder geöffnet. Keine Ahnung, wer's das nächste Mal machen würde.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

die religion ist nicht das schlimste. das schlimmste ist ihre sozialschmarotzerei. Die meisten einwanderer kommen hier her, setzen sich auf den sofa und lassen sich vom amt bezahlen. Ihnen geht es besser als im eigenen land und sie müssen nichts dafür tun. Und solange dieser Zustand in Deutschland herrscht, geht etwas ganz mächtig schief in der einwandererpolitik!


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich finde eigentlich die Religion am schlimmsten.
Auch die deutsche..also die christliche...die hat mmn nix in der Politik zu suchen.


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Oktober 2010)

Zu Thema Einwanderungspolitik: Die Regierung fordert nun eine Lockerung der Einwanderungsbestimmungen (Absenkung der Gehaltsuntegrenze von 63000€ auf 45000€). Grund ist der immer größer werdende Fachkräftemangel. Selbst die Regierung ist Ratlos, warum immer mehr deutsche Fachkräfte ins Ausland abwandern, und damit ein großes Loch hinterlassen. 
Sehr geehrte (_ist gelogen_) Frau Merkel, hier mal ein kleiner Tipp zum Abwandern: Im Ausland verdienen deutsche Fachkräfte bis zu 3mal so viel wie in Deutschland. Ich selbst habe 2,5 Jahre in Österreich gearbeitet bei 2600€ monatlichen Nettogehalt, und 1,5 Jahre in Singapur auf einer Werft als Bordelektiker mit einem Monatsgehalt von 15000$ USD. Und mir ging es nicht schlecht dabei. 
*Sorry für OT*


mfg
ThoR


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Aber es wird ja gar nicht gefragt, was mit der Einschränkung der Religionsausübung gemeint ist... Wenn die damit meinen, dass der Muezzin nicht rufen soll, dann stimme ich dem zu. Wenn damit die Scharia abgelehnt wird, dann stimme ich dem zu. Schächten, Burka, Kopftuch, etc. sind auch Themen. Es muss doch erst mal gefragt werden, was damit genau gemeint ist. Vielleicht würde die von der Mehrheit gemeinte "Einschränkung" kaum Moslems in Deutschland betreffen. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht.



Eine "erhebliche" Einschränkung würde wohl die Mehrheit treffen - sonst wäre sie nicht erheblich. Schächten kann ebenfalls nicht gemeint sein, denn es geht um Einschränkungen nur für Moslems - nicht um Beschränkungen für Juden. Der Muezzin kann ebenfalls nicht gemeint sein, den Muezzinrufe sind vielerorts im Rahmen des Lärmschutzes verboten und noch gelten in Deutschland Menschen- und Grundrechte, d.h. das Recht auf freie Religionsausübung - nicht auf "erheblich eingeschränkte". Burka und Kopftuch können es ebenfalls nicht sein, denn diese haben nichts mit der Religionsausübung zu tun.
Davon ausgehend, dass die Leute, die an so einer Umfrage teilnehmen, sich mehr Gedanken machen, als du, bevor sie mit ihrer Antwort die Aufhebung von Grundrechten fordern, bedeutet dieses Umfrageergebniss schlichtweg, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen verfassungsfeindlich ist.
(die andere Annahme -das die Mehrheit sich derart wenig um Grundrechte kümmert, dass sie nicht drüber nachdenken- wirft auch kein schöneres Bild auf die Demokratie)



> Anstatt gleich von Islamfeindlichkeit zu reden und von den Medien ein Stillschweigen über das Thema zu fordern, sollte lieber genau darüber geredet werden. Deckel drauf und abwarten, was passiert, bringt wirklich nichts. Das letzte Mal als das gemacht wurde, hat Sarrazin den Deckel wieder geöffnet. Keine Ahnung, wer's das nächste Mal machen würde.



Deckel drauf ist sicherlich keine Lösung, dieser extrem Mangel an Demokratie- und Menschrechtsbewußstsein muss thematisiert werden. Aber viel islamfeindlicher als "Schränkt die Religionsfreiheit von Muslimen erheblich ein" wäre wohl nur noch direkt die Internierung.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine "erhebliche" Einschränkung würde wohl die Mehrheit treffen - sonst wäre sie nicht erheblich
> - Ja, nein, vielleicht, leider kann man das nicht hundertprozentig sagen, es wurde ja nicht genauer nachgefragt.
> 
> Schächten kann ebenfalls nicht gemeint sein, denn es geht um Einschränkungen nur für Moslems - nicht um Beschränkungen für Juden.
> ...


siehe Bemerkungen


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte (_ist gelogen_) Frau Merkel, hier mal ein kleiner Tipp zum Abwandern: Im Ausland verdienen deutsche Fachkräfte bis zu 3mal so viel wie in Deutschland. Ich selbst habe 2,5 Jahre in Österreich gearbeitet bei 2600€ monatlichen Nettogehalt, und 1,5 Jahre in Singapur auf einer Werft als Bordelektiker mit einem Monatsgehalt von 15000$ USD. Und mir ging es nicht schlecht dabei.



Womit Du als (scheinbarer) Gegner der Einwanderung und Integration selbst das natürlichste Argument geliefert hast, warum Menschen überhaupt den Wunsch verspüren, aus ihrer Heimat in die Fremde zu gehen: sie möchten (genau wie Du), dass es ihnen besser geht. Du hast es auch getan und viele andere Deutsche tun es, indem sie auswandern. Aber nicht nur Deutsche, sondern Menschen auf der ganzen Erde. Dass sich dabei der Strom genau in die Länder kanalisiert, wo das (materielle) Lebensniveau am höchsten ist, ist ja wohl nicht verwunderlich.
Irgendwie auch eigenartig, dass in einigen Posts die nationalen Sitten und Gebräuche mit den Gesetzen verwechselt werden:


> Im Ausland habe ich mich an die Sitten und Gebräuche des Gastgeberlandes zu halten.


Fremde Sitten und Gebräuche sollte man achten und  / oder tolerieren, an Gesetze muss man sich unter Androhung von Strafe halten. Man sollte schon den Anstand besitzen, fremde Kulturen / Religionen auch im eigenen Land zu akzeptieren. Das Argument "die gehen ja auch nicht auf uns zu" bringt keinem einen Lösung sondern nur Konfrontation, die nicht wirklich etwas ändert. Weiterhin wird von einigen hier sehr stark pauschalisiert. Wer von den Sprechern gegen die Integration in diesem Post hat unmittelbar in seinem täglichen Leben mit so vielen Einwanderern zu tun, derartige Urteile gegen diese Menschen abgeben zu können ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> siehe Bemerkungen



Zitieren wäre bequemer...



> Ja, nein, vielleicht, leider kann man das nicht hundertprozentig sagen, es wurde ja nicht genauer nachgefragt.



Was gibt es da genauer nachzufragen? Es ist schlichtweg Konvetion der deutschen Sprache, dass das Wort "erheblich" nicht "unbedeutend, eine vernachlässigbare Minderheit betreffend" meint. Ich hoffe dochmal, dass diejenigen, die sich in dieser Umfrage Ausländerfeindlich geäußert haben, die deutsche Sprache beherrschen.!?



> > Schächten kann ebenfalls nicht gemeint sein, denn es geht um Einschränkungen nur für Moslems - nicht um Beschränkungen für Juden.
> 
> 
> Siehe Opferfest.



Was soll ich da sehen? Das meine Argumentation stimmt 



> Trotzdem kann man sagen, dass man das auch außerhalb des Lärmschutzes



Natürlich kann man das sagen. Man kann das Verbot von einer Handlung, die bereits in den meisten Fällen verboten ist, aber nicht eine "erhebliche Einschränkung" nennen, weil es eben gar keine ist. Das wäre das gleiche, als würde man auf deutschen Autobahnen ein Tempolimit von 200 einführen. Würde kaum einen Unterschied machen, weil in 99% der Fälle bereits heute nichts geschieht, was danach verboten wäre.



> Es gibt kein Recht auf eine uneingeschränkte Religionsausübung, siehe Lärmschutz.




Nach dieser Umfrage sollte mich mangelnde Verfassungskenntniss eigentlich nicht überraschen, aber irgendwie bin ich doch langsam für einen Leitkulturtest. Für alle.

Zur Aufrischung §4GG:

_(1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.

(2) Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet._


Es gibt ein Recht auf freie, ungestörte Relgigionsausübung. (noch)
Nur gehören Muezzingerufe schlichtweg nicht dazu, weswegen ein Verbot eben auch keine "erhebliche Einschränkung" der Glaubensausübung von Muslimen wäre. Was hier von 2/3teln der Bevölkerung gefordert wird, geht deutlich weiter.



> Vielleicht sind die Befragten anderer Meinung, ob es stimmt oder nicht.



Macht es einen Unterschied, ob man wegen Intolleranz oder wegen Dummheit gegen Religionsgruppen hetzt und den Entzug von Grundrechten fordert?
Erschreckend viele Deutsche waren Anno33 auch der Meinung, dass die Wirtschaft fest in der Hand der Juden wäre.



> - Vielleicht sind die auch nur gegen den Muezzinruf, die Scharia und die Schächtung, keiner weiß es.



Vielleicht sind sie zu blöd für Umfragen, ja.
Aber s.o.: Die Konsequenzen bleiben die gleichen. Und die Konsequenzen sind imho inakzeptabel.


----------



## Uter (17. Oktober 2010)

Einerseits find ich die genannten Zahlen ziemlich schockierend (vor allem die Tatsache, dass manche Menschen scheinbar nicht aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben).

Andererseits finde ich das Verhalten mancher Ausländer hier auch nicht in Ordnung. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich von einer Stadt geprägt wurde, in der über 20% der Bevölkerung Ausländer sind (nicht im Sinne von 2. oder 3. Generation, sondern im Sinne von kein deutscher Pass). In einem Stadtteil sind es sogar 47%. 
Das Problem sind auch nicht alle sondern nur ein kleiner Teil (der aber deutlich größer ist als der Prozentsatz von Deutschen, mit denen es Probleme gibt). Der Grund dafür ist einfach: Es gibt hauptsächlich 3 Gruppen von Einwanderern: 
1. Verfolgte (gegen sie ist nicht das geringste einzuwenden)
2. Fachkräfte (diese will man anlocken)
3. "Unterschicht" (vor allem ungebildete, die sich ein besseres/einfacheres Leben erhoffen)

Das Problem ist, dass vor allem die 3. Gruppe nach Deutschland kommt und wer nichtmal die eigene Sprache kann wie soll er dann z.B. deutsch lernen?

Ich will nicht behaupten, dass alle Ausländer dumm sind. Im Gegenteil. Aber es kann auch nicht sein, dass der deutsche Staat praktisch jeden aufnimmt. Es ist keine Frage mehr, dass es Probleme gibt. Die Frage ist: Wie kann man sie lösen. Auch wenn jetzt manche über das Ziel hinausschießen, irgendwas muss getan werden, denn wenn nichts geschieht werden die Probleme größer und immer mehr Menschen werden anfangen rechts zu denken, da scheinbar nur die eine Lösung haben.


----------



## JePe (17. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Aufrischung §4GG:
> 
> _(1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.
> 
> ...



Es gibt eben _kein_ Recht auf freie Religionsausuebung in der von Dir hier fahrlaessig oder absichtlich suggerierten Weise und es steht auch nichts dergleichen im Grundgesetz.

Es gibt die _Freiheit des religioesen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses_. Wenn Du also Mormone waerst und glaubst, Kirchengruender Joseph Smith haette tatsaechlich 1832 eine Offenbarung zur Vielehe empfangen, steht Dir dies frei und darfst Du das auch laut aussprechen, ohne Repressalien fuerchten zu muessen. Es steht Dir hingegen nicht frei, Dich mit ganzen Strassenzuegen zu verheiraten.

Ebenso wird die _ungestoerte Religionsausuebung_ gewaehrleistet. Das heisst aber nicht, dass Du Dein Kind aus religioeser Motivation beschneiden lassen koenntest; dies duerfte nach § 227 StGB sogar strafbar sein. Es heisst auch nicht, dass Du Deine Frau nach einem Seitensprung auf einem Marktplatz aufhaengen, steinigen oder die Ehe auf eine andere Weise Deiner Wahl fuer beendet erklaeren koenntest.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur gehören Muezzingerufe schlichtweg nicht dazu, weswegen ein Verbot eben auch keine "erhebliche Einschränkung" der Glaubensausübung von Muslimen wäre.



Deshalb verstehe ich auch beim besten Willen nicht, weshalb aus Burka- und Minarettverbot Grundsatzdebatten entbrennen. Beides halte ich fuer auf eine mit dem GG nicht kollidierende Weise rechtlich machbar und wuerde es auch prinzipiell begruessen.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Es ist keine Frage mehr, dass es Probleme gibt. Die Frage ist: Wie kann man sie lösen.



Korrekt errkannt. Jedoch kann man Probleme nur wirklich lösen, wenn man deren Ursachen beseitigt. Das ist eigentlich eine allgemein bekannte und anerkannte Erkenntnis. Und die Ursachen dieser Problematik bestehen nach wie vor in den krassen sozialen Unterschieden auf der Erde, für die u.A. auch ein Land wie Deutschland historische sowie aktuelle politische und ökonomische Verantwortung trägt. Dieser Verantwortung und Verpflichtung sollten sich auch gerade jene langsam mal bewusst werden, die so vehement auf ihre (Vor)Rechte als Deutsche pochen. Man kann ja wohl schwerlich davon ausgehen, dass es den Menschen, die aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland oder in andere besser entwickelte Länder kommmen, in ihrer Heimat schlechter geht, nur weil sie "fauler" sind.


----------



## JePe (17. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Und die Ursachen dieser Problematik bestehen nach wie vor in den krassen sozialen Unterschieden auf der Erde



Diesem Teil stimme ich zu.



mattinator schrieb:


> für die u.A. auch ein Land wie Deutschland historische sowie aktuelle politische und ökonomische Verantwortung trägt.



Diesem allenfalls teilweise. Und speziell daran, dass sich die islamische Welt seit hunderten Jahren vom einstigen Zugpferd zur Bremse der soziokulturellen und wissenschaftlichen Entwicklung gemausert hat, ist vor allem die islamische Welt selbst schuld: weil sie sich aus Opportunismus bewusst dafuer entschieden und es sich in traditionell-archaischen Strukturen bequem gemacht hat. Deshalb halte ich es auch fuer dumm, ausdruecklich kontraproduktiv und potenziell gefaehrlich, nun wieder die Kollektivschuldleier anzustimmen und reflexartig das Scheckbuch zu zuecken. Ich waere eher dafuer, dass Deutschland die islamische Welt freundlich, aber bestimmt darauf verweist, dass es gerade wegen seiner juengeren Vergangenheit bestimmte Dinge eben nicht toleriert.



mattinator schrieb:


> Man kann ja wohl schwerlich davon ausgehen, dass es den Menschen, die aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland oder in andere besser entwickelte Länder kommmen, in ihrer Heimat schlechter geht, nur weil sie "fauler" sind.



Vermutlich nicht. Man kann ihnen aber ohne schlechtes Gewissen anlasten, teilweise ueber Generationen nichts unternommen zu haben, um in ihrer neuen und selbstbestimmten Heimat wahrhaftig anzukommen. Denn es mag zwar zutreffen, dass nach Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges ein ganz bestimmter Typ Arbeitskraefte mit einer ganz estimmten Erwartungshaltung nach Deutschland geholt wurde. Nur hat sich dieser eben ganz bewusst fuer das Hierbleiben entschieden. Und ein Teil dieser Menschen ebenso wie ihr Nachwuchs ist evident hiergeblieben, ohne je angekommen zu sein.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Und ein Teil dieser Menschen ebenso wie ihr Nachwuchs ist evident hiergeblieben, ohne je angekommen zu sein.



Was sicher sehr unterschiedliche subjektive individuelle Ursachen hat. Eine sicher nicht unerhebliche ist halt die Kultur, aus der diese Menschen kommen. Welche, sicher nicht durch persönliches Verschulden, sondern durch das gesellschaftliche Umfeld in ihrer Heimat tief in den Menschen verwurzelt ist. Deshalb sind halt die Deutschen (typisch) deutsch, die  Türken türkisch ... (soll jetzt keine Pauschalisierung sein !). Sicher haben es die Menschen in jedem Land selbst in der Hand, ihre Gesellschaft zu gestalten und tragen auch die Verantwortung für das was dabei herauskommt. Jedoch haben manche Länder auf Grund der Verantwortung anderer immer wieder schlechtere Voraussetzungen dafür gehabt. Das sind nun mal historische Tatsachen, die niemand wegdiskutieren kann.
Damit das aber nicht generell falsch verstanden wird: ich möchte mit meinen Argumenten keinen Freibrief für Einwanderer ausstellen, unabhängig von den Gesetzen, Sitten und Gebräuchen unseres Landes leben zu dürfen. Es sollten sich beide Seiten mit den erforderlichen Kompromissen in den Prozess einbringen. Wobei unsere Regierung sicher einen großen Teil der Verantwortung übernehmen muss, da zum einen nur sie die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für den Prozess schaffen kann und zum anderen durch die Äußerungen ihrer Politiker auch einen nicht unerheblichen Teil zum politischen Klima beiträgt.
EDIT:
Noch 'ne kurze Anmerkung. Was uns die menschliche Geschichte und besonders auch die Zeit das Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland gezeigt hat: kein Mensch ist weniger wert als ein anderer, nur weil er anders denkt und fühlt oder aus einem anderen Land bzw. Kulturkreis stammt. Und vor allem hat kein Mensch das Recht, einen anderen deshalb derart zu behandeln (!). Gerade letztere Erkenntnis scheint einigen Personen des "öffentlichen Lebens", insbesondere speziellen Politikern irgendwie abhanden gekommen zu sein.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (17. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zitieren wäre bequemer...


Gerne.



> Was gibt es da genauer nachzufragen? Es ist schlichtweg Konvetion der deutschen Sprache, dass das Wort "erheblich" nicht "unbedeutend, eine vernachlässigbare Minderheit betreffend" meint. Ich hoffe dochmal, dass diejenigen, die sich in dieser Umfrage Ausländerfeindlich geäußert haben, die deutsche Sprache beherrschen.!?


Wenn jemand gegen das Schächten, die Burka, das Kopftuchtragen in bestimmten Situationen, die Scharia, den Muezzinruf und noch ein paar andere Sachen ist, dann ist das für den vielleicht schon erheblich, einfach wegen der Menge der Einschränkungen. Vielleicht sollte man doch genauer nachfragen.



> Was soll ich da sehen? Das meine Argumentation stimmt


Die Menschen wollen die Religionsausübung für Moslems eventuell so einschränken, dass diese nicht schächten dürfen, siehe Islamisches Opferfest.



> Natürlich kann man das sagen. Man kann das Verbot von einer Handlung, die bereits in den meisten Fällen verboten ist, aber nicht eine "erhebliche Einschränkung" nennen, weil es eben gar keine ist. Das wäre das gleiche, als würde man auf deutschen Autobahnen ein Tempolimit von 200 einführen. Würde kaum einen Unterschied machen, weil in 99% der Fälle bereits heute nichts geschieht, was danach verboten wäre.


s.o.
Vielleicht geht es nur um die Menge der Verbote, sodass die Menge der Einschränkungent schon erheblich erscheint. Vielleicht sollte man doch genauer nachfragen.



> Nach dieser Umfrage sollte mich mangelnde Verfassungskenntniss eigentlich nicht überraschen, aber irgendwie bin ich doch langsam für einen Leitkulturtest. Für alle.
> 
> Zur Aufrischung §4GG:
> 
> ...


Es gibt ein Recht auf eine gewisse Religionsausübung. Ein Recht auf eine uneingeschränkte Religionsausübung gibt es nicht. Gesetze und Verordnungen müssen eingehalten werden. Ich würde gerne wissen, was die Mehrheit von 58,4% konkret fordert. Vielleicht sollte man doch genauer nachfragen.



> Macht es einen Unterschied, ob man wegen Intolleranz oder wegen Dummheit gegen Religionsgruppen hetzt und den Entzug von Grundrechten fordert?
> 
> Erschreckend viele Deutsche waren Anno33 auch der Meinung, dass die Wirtschaft fest in der Hand der Juden wäre.


Zitat von mir: _"Ich sehe keine Hetze auf breiter Front und die Politik hat noch gar  nichts "ausländerfeindliches" umgesetzt"_



> Vielleicht sind sie zu blöd für Umfragen, ja.
> Aber s.o.: Die Konsequenzen bleiben die gleichen. Und die Konsequenzen sind imho inakzeptabel.


Bislang gibt es noch gar keine Konsequenzen. Und aus der einfachen Aussage "Für Muslime in Deutschland sollte die Religionsausübung erheblich eingeschränkt werden." kann man keine praktischen, gesetzgeberischen Konsequenzen ziehen, weil es schlicht viel zu unkonkret ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Die Menschen wollen die Religionsausübung für Moslems eventuell so einschränken, dass diese nicht schächten dürfen, siehe Islamisches Opferfest.



Ich wiederhole:
Wenn man Muslimen das Schächten verbieten und Juden das Schächten erlauben will, liegt regligiöse Diskriminierung (und damit sogar ein Verstoß gegen Artikel 3GG) vor.



> Es gibt ein Recht auf eine gewisse Religionsausübung. Ein Recht auf eine uneingeschränkte Religionsausübung gibt es nicht. Gesetze und Verordnungen müssen eingehalten werden.



4,3 - jetzt sind wir bei Artikel 1GG:
_(3) Die nachfolgenden Grundrechte binden Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung als unmittelbar geltendes Recht._

Man kann die allgemein gehaltenen Grundrechte zwar z.T. präzisieren und dabei einschränken, aber mit Ausnahme der Artikel 1-3** & 5-19GG gibt es keine einzige Verordnung, die über dem zitierten Artikel 4 stehen könnte. Im Gegenteil: Alle anderen müssen ihn bei ihrer Erstellung berücksichtigen.
(weswegen ja auch trotz in der Verfassung verankerten Tierschutzes -Artikel 20a- Schächtung nicht einmal allgemein verboten, sondern allenfalls mit Auflagen versehen werden kann)


**:
Für die, die auch das vergessen haben: Artikel 2 garantiert körperliche Unversehrtheit und freie Selbstenfaltung. Beschneidungen sind somit verboten, da kann man nichts weiter Einschränken, genauso wie das Aufzwingen einer Burka. Jemandem zu verbieten, eine Burka zu tragen, wenn er das will, wäre dagegen wiederum selbst ein Verstoß gegen Artikel 2 und somit höchstens in Spezialfällen (z.B. Vermummungsverbot auf Demonstrationen) mit unserer Verfassung vereinbar.



P.S.:
Ich weiß mitlerweile nicht, was ich schlimmer finden soll:
- dass 10% der deutschen eine Diktatur wollen und sich 60% bereitwillig gegen den Kern unserer Verfassung äußern
oder
- dass das weder Medien noch Politiker noch die Leute, die mir begegnen, bedenklich finden


----------



## Poulton (17. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Grundgesetz, Islam und Religion empfehle ich aber an der Stelle (mal wieder) den Vortrag von Prof. Schachtschneider: YouTube - Religionsfreiheit für den Islam? Vortrag Prof. Schachtschneider Teil 1/6
Man muss zwar Zeit aufopfern aber dafür informativer als das hießige "Laienspiel".

€: Was diese Studie(welche wahrlich kein großer Wurf ist) der Friedrich-Ebert Stiftung angeht, so bringt es die Einleitung eines Artikel auf PI-News auf den Punkt:


> Es ist mal wieder so weit! Kaum hat in Deutschland eine längst  überfällige Debatte über die statistisch belegte, mangelhafte  Integration von Einwanderern aus dem muslimischen Kulturkreis begonnen,  da treten auch schon die üblichen Mahner des linken Establishments auf  den Plan, und rücken jede überfällige Kritik in die schmuddelige Ecke  des Rechtsradikalismus.
> http://www.pi-news.net/2010/10/report-mainz-die-islamfeindlichkeit-nimmt-zu/


----------



## JePe (18. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die, die auch das vergessen haben: Artikel 2 garantiert körperliche Unversehrtheit und freie Selbstenfaltung. Beschneidungen sind somit verboten, da kann man nichts weiter Einschränken(...)



Stimmt - rituelle (also nicht medizinisch indizierte) Beschneidungen duerften tatsaechlich verboten sein. Trotzdem sind sie an der Tagesordnung und werden von Aerzten mit entsprechendem kulturell-religioesen Hintergrund offen als "kultische" Dienstleistung feilgeboten (Klick!). Als im Deutschen Aerzteblatt hierauf hingewiesen wurde und einige Aerzte die Beschneidung verweigert haben, hagelte es Beschwerden und wurde Autoren wie Aerzten prompt, na so eine Ueberraschung, Diskriminierung vorgeworfen. Ich hoffe mal sehr, dass Du dagegen mit derselben Inbrunst angehst? Ansonsten bliebe da naemlich der schale Beigeschmack von Beliebigkeit und Opportunismus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)genauso wie das Aufzwingen einer Burka. Jemandem zu verbieten, eine Burka zu tragen, wenn er das will, wäre dagegen wiederum selbst ein Verstoß gegen Artikel 2 und somit höchstens in Spezialfällen (z.B. Vermummungsverbot auf Demonstrationen) mit unserer Verfassung vereinbar.



Oha. Du vermagst demnach also zu erkennen, wer eine Burka gerne traegt, weil man damit das Hueftgold so prima kaschieren kann und wer sie traegt, weil ansonsten der islammissverstehende Ehemann die Familienehre wiederherstellen wuerde? Ich bin beeindruckt. Ich kann bei TraegerInnen dieses Utensils naemlich rein gar nichts erkennen. Nicht einmal, ob es eine Traegerin oder ein Traeger ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole:



Stimmt, tust Du. Solltest Du vielleicht etwas weniger oft tun und die gesparte Zeit in Reflexion investieren. Meine ich ernst und ist mir im Zweifel auch eine Verwarnung wert.


----------



## Shooter (18. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Sarrazin hat nicht nur teilweise recht, er HAT recht. Und wir wissen das alle, nur leider sind die meisten heute schon so weit runtergedrückt von den medien und der kultur, dass sie sich es nicht mal getrauen das öffentlich kund zu geben. Das ist schlimm, und es muss unbedingt was dagegen getan werden. Sonst sind es bald nicht mehr die "Immigranten" , die sich uns anpassen, sondern WIR, die sich den "Immigranten" anpassen. Und so weit darf es absolut nicht kommen




Du bist mein Freund  

Du sprichst mir einfach aus der Seele..... und vielleicht viele andere auch. 

Irgendwann wird es aber soweit sein...... aber das merkt ja niemand. 

Ein Beispiel: 

Duisburg Marxloh, eine ältere Dame die dort Jahrelang gewohnt hat muss heute Türkisch lernen, damit sie beim Metzger einkaufen kann, da alle anderen (deutsche) Geschäfte dicht gemacht haben. 

Da soll mir bitteschön einer sagen das die sich hier anpassen. 
Nein, wir müssen uns anpassen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhTnexy-6MM

Hier noch eine schönes Video das zeigt wie es bald in (ganz) Deutschland aussehen wird! Und das ist Fakt!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber mit Ausnahme der Artikel 1-3** & 5-19GG gibt es keine einzige Verordnung, die über dem zitierten Artikel 4 stehen könnte.



mit dieser absolutheit kann man das eigentlich nicht behaupten.
aber ich denke mal, dass du das auch selber weist. 



> Hier noch eine schönes Video das zeigt wie es bald in (ganz) Deutschland aussehen wird! Und das ist Fakt!


das ist kein fakt, sondern blödsinn.


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

mal eben zum thema schächten: sowas sollte generell verboten werden wegen den tierschutz. ist mir latte was religionen dazu sagen, es geht um das leiden von lebewesen da hat die religion die klappe zu halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt - rituelle (also nicht medizinisch indizierte) Beschneidungen duerften tatsaechlich verboten sein. Trotzdem sind sie an der Tagesordnung und werden von Aerzten mit entsprechendem kulturell-religioesen Hintergrund offen als "kultische" Dienstleistung feilgeboten (Klick!). Als im Deutschen Aerzteblatt hierauf hingewiesen wurde und einige Aerzte die Beschneidung verweigert haben, hagelte es Beschwerden und wurde Autoren wie Aerzten prompt, na so eine Ueberraschung, Diskriminierung vorgeworfen. Ich hoffe mal sehr, dass Du dagegen mit derselben Inbrunst angehst? Ansonsten bliebe da naemlich der schale Beigeschmack von Beliebigkeit und Opportunismus.



Weiß zwar nicht, was das mit dem hiesigen Thema zu tun hat, aber ja:
Ich bin gegen jegliche rechtliche Sonderstellung von Religionen. Das fängt beim evangelischen Religionsunterricht an, geht über katholische Bimmelei, jüdische Beschneidung und muslimische Tierquälerei bis hin zu staatlichen Dienstleistungen (Eintreibung der Kirchensteuer) und Vorschriften (Sonderstellung einzelner Wochen- und Jahrestage aus religiösen Argumentationen heraus). Verletzung der Grundrechte sowieso. Parteien, bei denen "christlich" vor "demokratisch" oder "sozial" kommt, sollten imho vom Verfassungsschutz darauf geprüft werden, ob sie dies auch politisch umsetzen.
Das ich mich hier primär über muslimische Themen äußere, liegt an der Themenwahl der Gesellschaft. Die pocht nämlich offensichtlich auf eine "erhebliche Einschränkung" des Islam - und etwas dezenter auf die "Rückkehr zu christlichen Werten" oder direkt zum Christentum. "Erhebliche Einschränkung von Religionsausübung allgemein" hätte bei mir eher Verwunderung hervorgerufen, "erhebliche Einschränkung von Handlungen, die in Konflikt mit Lärm-, Tier- oder Indivudalschutz stehen, auch wenn diese Teil einer Religion sind" hätte meine vollste Zustimmung. Aber hier gehts um die Aussonderung einzelner Bevölkerungsteile, die dann als minderwertig behandelt werden sollen. Und bei Diskriminierung mit schwerer Schlagseite zum Rassismus hört für mich der Spaß auf.



> Oha. Du vermagst demnach also zu erkennen, wer eine Burka gerne traegt, weil man damit das Hueftgold so prima kaschieren kann und wer sie traegt, weil ansonsten der islammissverstehende Ehemann die Familienehre wiederherstellen wuerde? Ich bin beeindruckt. Ich kann bei TraegerInnen dieses Utensils naemlich rein gar nichts erkennen. Nicht einmal, ob es eine Traegerin oder ein Traeger ist.



Ich auch nicht. Ich vermag auch nicht zu erkennen, ob eine Frau High Heels trägt, weil sie das mag oder weil ihr Macker sie dazu drängt. Ich hab bei vielen Anzugträgern den Eindruck, dass diese eher unbequem sind, aber von ihrem Arbeitgeber dazu gezwungen werden.
Imho rechtfertigt das alles aber keinen staatlichen Eingriff in die Kleidungswahl. Selbst wenn es stimmt, das Burkas in Deutschland primär gegen den Willen des Trägers/der Trägerin getragen werden (eine Behauptung, zu der afaik keine Untersuchungen existieren - und zu der die Befürworter eines Verbotes afaik auch keine fordern, was klar darauf hinweist, dass es nicht die Hintergründe, sondern das äußere sind, das einen stört), wäre ich gegen ein Verbot - und für gezielte Kontrollen. Viel leichter kann man der Polizei das aufspüren häuslicher Gewaltäter doch nicht machen, als mit einem aus 500m Entfernung erkennbaren Kleidungsstück.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole:
> Wenn man Muslimen das Schächten verbieten und Juden das Schächten erlauben will, liegt regligiöse Diskriminierung (und damit sogar ein Verstoß gegen Artikel 3GG) vor.


Leider wurde weder das eine noch das andere konkret abgefragt, aber ich wäre dann natürlich auch für Gleichbehandlung. Ansonsten wäre das religiöse Diskriminierung, ja.



> 4,3 - jetzt sind wir bei Artikel 1GG:
> _(3) Die nachfolgenden Grundrechte binden Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung als unmittelbar geltendes Recht._
> 
> Man kann die allgemein gehaltenen Grundrechte zwar z.T. präzisieren und dabei einschränken, aber mit Ausnahme der Artikel 1-3** & 5-19GG gibt es keine einzige Verordnung, die über dem zitierten Artikel 4 stehen könnte. Im Gegenteil: Alle anderen müssen ihn bei ihrer Erstellung berücksichtigen.
> (weswegen ja auch trotz in der Verfassung verankerten Tierschutzes -Artikel 20a- Schächtung nicht einmal allgemein verboten, sondern allenfalls mit Auflagen versehen werden kann)


Das ist schön, aber schon einfache Lärmschutzverordnungen o.ä. schränken die Religionsausübung ein, ohne dass ich davon etwas in den Artikeln 1-20 GG lese. Einschränkungen sind also grundsätzlich kein Problem.



> P.S.:
> Ich weiß mitlerweile nicht, was ich schlimmer finden soll:
> - dass 10% der deutschen eine Diktatur wollen und sich 60% bereitwillig gegen den Kern unserer Verfassung äußern
> oder
> - dass das weder Medien noch Politiker noch die Leute, die mir begegnen, bedenklich finden


Da gibt es schon noch genug Medien und Politiker, die sich in der Debatte in deinem Sinne äußern. Nur der Nazivorwurf in all seinen Facetten (Rechtsextremist, Rechtspopulist,...) gegen alles und jeden mit anderer Meinung ist einfach altbacken und ausgelutscht, der zeigt kaum mehr Wirkung. Natürlich ist das für manche ein gewisser Schock, aber so ist das eben. Die Gesprächskultur hat sich in letzter Zeit schon geändert, aber IMHO im positiven Sinne, weil jetzt keiner mehr ein ein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt.


----------



## frEnzy (21. Oktober 2010)

Die ganze Diskussion um die Integration von Ausländern in unser Land wird schon lange nicht mehr sachlich geführt sondern nur noch rein emotional und populistisch. Es wird immer so geredet, als wenn fast alle Ausländer sich der "deutschen Kultur" verweigern würden, Paralelgesellschaften aufgebaut werden und nur noch alles und jeden unterdrücken würden. Aber so isses ja nicht.

Warum MÜSSEN sich die Eingewanderten so integrieren, wie es aktuell z.B. von einigen Parteien gefordert wird? Geht es uns etwa schlechter, wenn sie es nicht tun? So lange sie sich verständlich machen können, sich an die Gesetze halten und niemanden was tun, stören sie doch auch nicht, oder?

Es scheint niemand ein Problem damit zu haben, wenn Touristen nach Deutschland kommen und nicht ein Wort Deutsch können. Aber bleiben sie mal länger als zwei oder drei Wochen wirds plötzlich zum Problem? Oder erst wenn sie hier wohnen wollen? Warum? Warum müssen Menschen sich mit der Geschichte eines Landes auskenne, nur um dort ein Mitglied der Gesellschaft zu werden? Viele Mitglieder dieser Gesellschaft wissen nichts von der Geschichte "ihres" Landes und dürfen trotzdem mit machen.

In den letzten Tagen haben die "christlichen" Parteien unseres Landes mal wieder gezeigt, dass sie doch eher nach rechts tendieren, sobald ihnen ihre Felle davon schwimmen.
Dass die Meinung des Volks schnell zu Extremen tendieren, ist einfach vorhersehbar, steuerbar und wird versucht von den Parteien nutzbar zu machen. Traurigerweise versucht unsere "politische Elite" gar nicht erst diesen Menschen die Augen zu öffnen, damit diese "Mehrheit", die in den vorangegangenen Postings immer mal wieder genannt wurde, es endlich kapiert, dass es nichts schlimmes ist, wenn Leute von wo anders hier her ziehen. Man sollte meinen, dass bei uns intelligente Menschen in der Führung sitzen aber dies bewahrheitet sich nicht. Oder der Drang zum Machterhalt ist einfach stärker. (Vielleicht ist das auch einer der Gründe, warum es momentan den Grünen so gut geht. Die leben die Integration schon seit Jahren und das sehr erfolgreich.)

Aber "der Deutsche" denkt und aggiert weiterhin frei nach dem Motto "Ich hab nichts gegen Fremde außer sie sind nicht von hier" und merkt dabei nicht einmal, wie verblendet er ist. Und unsere Regierung unterstützt dieses Denken natürlich auch noch in der Hoffnung, bei der nächsten Wahl ein paar rechtere Stimmen abzuschöpfen. Eigentlich ist es verwunderlich, dass die FDP nicht mit wehenden Fahnen auf diesen Zug mit aufspringt. Die sind doch gerne mal das Fähnchen im Wind und bei ihrem aktuellen Marktwert wird doch jedes Stimmchen herzlichst willkommen sein 

Predigen nicht eigentlich gerade die christlichen Kirchen die Nächstenliebe, die Offenheit und die Vergebung? In den "christlichen" Parteien scheint davon nicht viel anzukommen.


----------

